# 1990 Wrangler



## htsa5265 (Oct 25, 2010)

What experience and wisdom is out there concerning a plow for this Sahara mosel w/ 6cyl and auto trans. Can u help?
Scott


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Finding a truck side mount is VERY hard, probably have to have a weld shop make amount.

90 had a carburetor didnt it?


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I may have a Western 6.5 available with a mount I welded up for a YJ if you are intersted. My 94 does not have a whole lot of frame left in key spots...running out of places to weld to. I am in Whitehouse, NJ
Scott 908-534-6400


Yes, the 90 had TBI...still plowed alot of snow with the two I've owned


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a new three pin Snoway mount for a YJ and a plow to go with it.


----------



## tone847 (Dec 5, 2010)

basher im looking for a snoway 3 pin mount for 1994 wrangler i believe the number is 99100196 . can you help? thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll check.

You can use either a 99100528 or a 99100090 w/96103002. A 99100196 is a headlight harness (you'll need one of those too.)


----------



## kabong57 (Nov 27, 2007)

*99100528*

I hate to hy-jack but I have a 3-pin mount for 87-95 Jeep Wrangler (and I went thru Chicago yesterday). I am in need of a 3-pin center section or nose piece that I could adapt to my side plates. Located south Ottawa IL. Steve


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Scott what type info are you looking for. AS in what size, type plow, or what to watch for.


----------



## coolgreen (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a 3-pin YJ mount for sale. It's complete and in good shape. No wiring harness though, just the mount.


----------

